# Sealing an Ash Pit in Basement for Finishing



## holden (Oct 7, 2017)

Okay, here's the fix if you ever need to do this.

Get a 8x8 half cinder block at somewhere like HD for about $1.10.

Get a 5" pointing trowel - about $6.

Get a 80 pound bag of structural mortar - about $7. Use three pounds and give the rest to Randy, your neighbor. Don't use cement. You need structural mortar to support the block while it sets. And Randy wants the rest of the mortar (I think).

Get a 4" masonry chisel - about $10.

Get a beer and try not to spill it during the next hour.

To begin: 

Chisel out the door and the original mortar. It will take a few minutes but you can eventually easily pry it out with the chisel.

Mix your mortar. I used one of those trim painting cups. 3 lbs of mortar and about 7 oz of water.

Set up the mortar with the trowel for the block foundation. Work the block in. You'll figure it out. Try not to push down the base mortar.

Once you're in position, work mortar around the sides and top.

Place something against it to let it set up flush with the wall.

Convince your wife that you didn't need the ash pit when you convert to a gas insert, AFTER you already closed it up. Because, of course.


----------

